# Stock 300zx TT vs Stock SR20DET



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

any thoughts? anyone have any stock tims for the sr20det anyways? all I find is 1/4 mile times with heavy mods. I want a fast car as a daily driver, but no 10sec fast! off topic there but bringin some input. But I guess as long as it beats the HONDA CRAP holy grail VTEC then its fast enough


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

think about it stupid.... twin turbo....


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

actually I've heard very similair 1/4 mile times buddy (all between .5 of a second) its hard to say with so many sources. plus i'm not stupid, but thx for no help


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its all about the driver... if you did some research before being gay then maybe you would kno which one to get.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Stock everything on 240sx s13coupe 15.6 with slipping clutch. So with a good clutch I guesstimate it would run 15.4

Source: Night7


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

sorry but why was that response necesary?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

to show you how slow the SR is stock... the TT hits around 13's


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

so what does a stock S13 with an RB20DET do than? OPIUM this one is for you to answer bro :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

innes177 said:


> sorry but why was that response necesary?












And Loki.. I have no idea yet. I'm anticipating low 14's with it just by the feel of things. I usually have a good idea as to what things will do in the 1/4. My ass dyno doesn't usually screw up that often


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Opium, im planing to get the RB20 also, from Venus, its on sale for about $1200 front clip, and im about 2 hours away, so what do you think?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Umm... I dunno about Venus. They're prices are right, but don't expect it to be up and running as soon as you put it in. They're clips usually have stuff wrong with them. But they have good support meaning if something is broke or missing that is crucial they'll send it out to you


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Umm... I dunno about Venus. They're prices are right, but don't expect it to be up and running as soon as you put it in. They're clips usually have stuff wrong with them. But they have good support meaning if something is broke or missing that is crucial they'll send it out to you


well im not going alone, i really dont know shit about engines, im going with a friend and his uncle (mechanic) he will swap the engine for me for 450 $ even with warranty LOL, either way hopefully the clips are in good working conditions, :fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah sounds like a good deal then... have at it Hoss...


----------

